# Support KurisuFox on Patreon (NSFW/SFW Furry Artwork)



## KurisuFox (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey Everyone!!

I've come here to ask you all for some support on my Patreon!!  I'm really passionate about pursuing art as my primary occupation, but as of currently I only have time to complete 1-2 illustrations per week (due to the amount of time spent at my current job).  You can pledge as low as $1/month to receive access to my EXCLUSIVE monthly coloring pages (a downloadable Line Art Illustration uploaded as a .png file) and gain access to my private KurisuFox Discord server!!

Patrons who pledge $5+/month will also gain EXCLUSIVE EARLY ACCESS to new artwork (released one week before it is available to the public).  Currently I have TWO illustrations that are ONLY AVAILABLE TO PATRONS!!

As of currently, I don't have any patrons but I'm really hoping to change that with your help, because doing so would allow me to focus more on my artwork , start a vlog on YouTube about my art and maybe my everyday life (if anyone is interested, lol), and eventually plan events for the community.

Thank you all SO much in advance!!  Anything you're able to pledge is greatly appreciated (and if you can't pledge, please consider following me instead)!!
- Kurisu


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 10, 2019)

Supported.

Please continue to pursue your dream in art. :3


----------



## KurisuFox (Jan 10, 2019)

Mewmento said:


> Supported.
> 
> Please continue to pursue your dream in art. :3


Thank you SOOO MUCH!!  Your support is greatly appreciated!! <3


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 10, 2019)

KurisuFox said:


> Thank you SOOO MUCH!!  Your support is greatly appreciated!! <3



Can't wait to see where your work takes you.~ Do all the good things. :3


----------

